# Not working : Belkin Wireless USB F7D2102 / rtl8192cu

## Nicolas_Y

Hello,

I've been offered a USB wireless interface. Unfortunately I'm unable to make it work out.

Before I would test the ndiswrapper option, I would appreciate some advices.

I use the kernel gentoo-sources-3.5.7

```

localhost linux # uname -r

3.5.7-gentoo

```

wpa_supplicant and linux-firmware are emerged.

Result of lsusb is:

```

localhost linux # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 050d:2103 Belkin Components F7D2102 802.11n N300 Micro Wireless Adapter v3000 [Realtek RTL8192CU]

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

rtl8192cu - as described by the output of lsusb - is compiled as a kernel module and loaded :

```

localhost linux # pwd -P

/usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo

localhost linux # grep 8192 .config

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192SE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192DE is not set

CONFIG_RTL8192CU=m

CONFIG_RTL8192C_COMMON=m

localhost linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rtl8192cu              82195  0

rtl8192c_common        49008  1 rtl8192cu

rtlwifi                82684  1 rtl8192cu

3c59x                  29257  0

```

the dmesg log shows neither warning nor errors for keywords 8192 :

```

localhost linux # dmesg |grep 8192

[    0.259915] IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.261445] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.261733] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.262066] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.262264] UDP hash table entries: 256 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.262384] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 256 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    7.060686] rtl8192cu 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    7.060708] rtl8192cu 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    7.063654] rtl8192cu: Chip version 0x11

[    7.864541] rtl8192cu: MAC address: ec:1a:59:0e:e9:5a

[    7.864568] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0

[    7.866651] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

[    7.869603] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8192cu

[   12.364774] rtl8192cu: MAC auto ON okay!

[   12.624748] rtl8192cu: Tx queue select: 0x05

```

I can see the interface after commanding ifconfig -a

```

localhost linux # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:5b:12:a4:89

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::206:5bff:fe12:a489/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:638 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:439 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:79556 (77.6 KiB)  TX bytes:95583 (93.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ec:1a:59:0e:e9:5a

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

No IP address while I described it as a static in /etc/conf.d/net

```

localhost linux # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drtl8192cu"

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.2/24" )

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.1" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.11/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

The only clue is : Unsupported driver rtl8192cu when I try to start the interface:

```

localhost ~ # rc-update |grep net

                local |      default nonetwork

             net.eth0 |      default

               net.lo | boot

             netmount |      default

localhost linux # ifconfig wlan0 down

localhost linux # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:5b:12:a4:89

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::206:5bff:fe12:a489/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1049 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:784 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:120966 (118.1 KiB)  TX bytes:154153 (150.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

localhost linux # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'rtl8192cu'.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                             [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

I sincerely would like to use the kernel module to access to the internet through the USB interface.

Have you any ideas how I could handle this "Unsupported driver" error ?

Should I use another driver ?

Please let me know if you need me to paste outputs.

Thank you.

Nicolas

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Nicolas_Y,

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drtl8192cu" 
```

Try -Dext in place of -Drtl8192cu

That driver does work

----------

## wcg

Is that a typo?

```

-Dext

```

(The default wpa_supplicant driver is

```

-Dwext

```

which is a generic wpa_supplicant driver that works with multiple

different wireless chipsets if support for those chipsets is enabled

in the kernel. Works fine here with two different kernel wifi

hardware drivers, zd1211rw and rtl818x.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wcg,

Well caught - thanks.

----------

## Hal-10000

Hi, I'm new 

My Belkin F7D2101 v1 wi-fi usb adapter (which works very well in Archlinux in the same notebook) do not works at all. I've tryed all the suggestions in this discussion and in this forum, but...noway! ifconfig does not see wlan0!

If you need to see some output, take a look here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-947570.html.

Excuse me if I'm posting here, but I need help, please.

Sorry for my bad english.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Hal-10000,

You have different hardware to the one discussed here. 

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 050d:2103 Belkin Components F7D2102 802.11n N300 Micro Wireless Adapter v3000 [Realtek RTL8192CU] 
```

This thread is for a device with Vendor and Device Ids  ID 050d:2103.

Your device is a

```
 # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 050d:845a Belkin Components F7D2101 802.11n Surf & Share Wireless Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8192SU] 
```

They may be the same on the packaging ... they may even share a driver too but you need to check that. You have a ID 050d:845a

You need the r8712u kernel module and probably linux-firmware.  I'm using a netbook with a cut down Gentoo just now so I cannot easily check

----------

## Hal-10000

Neddy, Thank you for the replay.

You say that I need r8712u driver. This is the one I have in Archlinux and it works fine. But in Gentoo kernel I found only RTL8192CU, so I compiled that one as 'module' <M>. I'm not sure, but they seem to be the same thing, because the 'rtl8192cu' becomes 'r8712u' after unzipping.

I've also installed linux-firmware, but nothing to do!

I've tryed to emerge ndiswrapper, but I got a failure.

I really don't know what to do now, except to buy another usb wireless adapter....

Sorry for the double posts  :Embarassed: 

----------

## chithanh

For modern drivers, wpa_supplicant_wlan0 should be set to "-Dnl80211" and not "-Dwext".

Also verify that

```
# lsusb -t
```

lists a driver for the device.

Do not use any driver that you downloaded from Realtek. To find out more why it does not work you can run

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iw dev wlan0 scan
```

and watch console/dmesg for error messages.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Hal-10000,

Your driver is in the kernel, its under 

```
Staging drivers
```

the help says

```
RealTek RTL8192U Wireless LAN NIC driver ────────────────┐

  │ CONFIG_RTL8192U:                                                        │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Symbol: RTL8192U [=n]                                                   │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: RealTek RTL8192U Wireless LAN NIC driver                        │  

  │   Defined at drivers/staging/rtl8192u/Kconfig:1                         │  

  │   Depends on: STAGING [=y] && PCI [=y] && WLAN [=y] && USB [=y] && \    │  

  │ m && <choice>                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Staging drivers (STAGING [=y])                                 │  

  │   Selects: WIRELESS_EXT [=n] && WEXT_PRIV [=n] && CRYPTO [=y]   
```

Do not use random code from the web until you have tried the in kernel driver.

Remove ndiswrapper too as you are in danger of having two (or more) drivers for the same piece of hardware.  

Its harmless to the hardware but it won't work as the mulitiple drivers try to control the hardware.

----------

## Hal-10000

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> For modern drivers, wpa_supplicant_wlan0 should be set to "-Dnl80211" and not "-Dwext".
> 
> Also verify that
> 
> ```
> ...

 

this is lsusb -t

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # lsusb -t

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/6p, 480M

hal-10000 sciacuddi #
```

this is ifconfig wlan0 up

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # ifconfig wlan0 up 

wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Nessun device corrisponde

hal-10000 sciacuddi #
```

in english: no device matches

this is iw dev wlan0 scan

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # iw dev wlan0 scan

bash: iw: command not found
```

----------

## chithanh

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # lsusb -t

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/6p, 480M

hal-10000 sciacuddi #   
```

This means that the device is not connected.

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # iw dev wlan0 scan

bash: iw: command not found
```

This means that you don't have emerged iw.

----------

## Hal-10000

it's very strange, the usb adapter is connected.... but

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # lsusb -t

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/6p, 480M

```

I don't know why, because

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:845a Belkin Components F7D2101 802.11n Surf & Share Wireless Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8192SU]

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

 if the device was not connect, I do not have that output in lsusb, don't you think so?

then I emerged iw and

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # iw dev wlan0 scan

command failed: No such device (-19)

```

[/quote]

----------

## chithanh

```
 localhost linux # ifconfig -a 

...

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ec:1a:59:0e:e9:5a 
```

and

```
hal-10000 sciacuddi # iw dev wlan0 scan

command failed: No such device (-19)
```

does not match up. Something appears to have changed with kernel or hardware between your first post and now.

----------

## Hal-10000

sry, I'm not "localhost". That guy is Nicolas_Y. 

I am Hal-10000...another guy

 :Smile: 

the first post is not mine

----------

## chithanh

Ah, ok. That's what you get when you hijack other people's threads instead of starting your own.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hal-10000

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Ah, ok. That's what you get when you hijack other people's threads instead of starting your own.  

 

I'm sorry. I thought it was useless to start another thead for the same thing

----------

## Hal-10000

@NeddySeagoon 

I was trying to do what you said. 

I issue this command:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

and then in: 

Driver devices --->

Staging drivers --->

I've set <M> at  "RealTek RTL8192U Wireless LAN NIC driver"

Then I compiled the kernel, updated the Grub, rebooted.

But it did not work  :Sad: 

(in plus now my touchpad does not work  :Sad:   )

I have to notice that in menuconfig, there are other drivers/modules which I set before, such as:

Device drivers --->

Network device support --->

Wireless Lan --->

  <M>   Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE Wireless Network Adapter       │ │  

  │ │    <M>   Realtek RTL8192SE/RTL8191SE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter  │ │  

  │ │    <M>   Realtek RTL8192DE/RTL8188DE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter  │ │  

  │ │    <M>   Realtek RTL8192CU/RTL8188CU USB Wireless Network Adapter   

I'm asking if I have to delete the <M> in the drivers above...or something elseLast edited by Hal-10000 on Mon Jan 14, 2013 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

As your "ifconfig -a" differs, you two obviously have different problems. So make a new thread.

----------

## Hal-10000

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> As your "ifconfig -a" differs, you two obviously have different problems. So make a new thread.

 

ok, sry again

----------

